
The IRS Tried to Hide Emails That Show Tax Industry Influence - Anon84
https://www.propublica.org/article/the-irs-tried-to-hide-emails-that-show-tax-industry-influence-over-free-file-program
======
backspace_
Here is a pre CV io oust discussion from 5 days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21393758](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21393758)

~~~
Stratoscope
> _Here is a pre CV io oust discussion..._

I wonder if you could clarify what you meant, or perhaps correct it if the
two-hour edit window is still open?

~~~
vitus
Link to "previous discussion", it seems. Dictation software and/or autocorrect
mangle text in odd ways.

~~~
Stratoscope
That must be it, thanks!

I really didn't mean to be obtuse, was just genuinely confused. I must learn
the ways of autocorrect.

------
RickJWagner
The US really, really, really needs tax simplification.

The number of rules and their complexity are simply stupifying. It's horrible.

~~~
Simulacra
That is highly unlikely to happen. The complexity of the tax code is what
supports the lawyers in the accountants who make a lot of money to find those
loopholes. It also makes it easier to levy taxes, raise taxes, and confuse the
public. A simplified tax code means it’s easier to find where the money goes,
and that is something the government cannot afford to let happen

